# Any Oxycise Testimonials?



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had the system for years, but I've never diligently tried it. 

Has anyone had success with this type of exercise? It is a deep breathing system that basically says that oxygen fuels your metabolism and the isometrics involve really tone you. 

Here is a link to one that is on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/OXYCISE-System-...Loss-/370375875024?pt=VHS&hash=item563c1f59d0

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

ANY exercise helps. Do it at least five days a week.


----------

